# IPO Seminar



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

*Peter Verachtert* will be giving a four day IPO Seminar May 18-21 in Gettysburg, PA.

The seminar will cover all three phases.

Working and spectator slots are available.


For more information go to: 

Von der Zahnburg - IPO Seminar with Peter Verachtert


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a quick video of Peter's helperwork. This is Peter working the dog Bert Aerts showed at the 2009 WUSV.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wish I could go!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I honestly, REALLY wish we could go to this.. not too far of a drive and I have heard nothing but great things about Peter from my friend in Belgium.. but I am expecting puppies that weekend 

Will you be having him back at all this year?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Britney,

It may be possible that he could do a second seminar this year, but as of right now there are not any plans in place for that.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

There are a few working slots left.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What and awesome weekend we had!!! Thank you Art and Cindy for bringing Peter again. It was awesome and everyone left the seminar very happy. 

Will have pictures up soon.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

So glad you guys had a great weekend! 

I'm really looking forward to working with Peter


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I uploaded some of the pictures from day one:

Peter Seminar 2012 - CarolinaK9Photography's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice photos Carolina. I have a lot of video to look through, and I plan on posting some new videos of Joe soon.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Zahnburg said:


> and I plan on posting some new videos of Joe soon.


Looking forward to the videos! We are very excited for Joe's brother, Jack, to arrive


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Britney,

If Jack is anything like his brothers then I am sure you will have a lot of fun.


----------

